# Sunsets & Waterfalls -- photography fun in the great NorthWest & beyond



## Robert Stanek

I travel a lot with my family and love taking photographs on my treks. Backpacking, hiking and just plain walking in the great outdoors is truly a fantastic experience.

Here's a panorama I took of my favorite waterfall... More shares ahead if anyone's interested. Feel free to share your outdoor pictures here too. Thanks!!


----------



## R. Doug

Great vertical stitching job on that panorama.

More!  More!


----------



## Robert Stanek

R. Doug said:


> Great vertical stitching job on that panorama.
> 
> More! More!


Thank you, Doug! Glad you like the panorama. I will post more pics soon.


----------



## Nicholas Benedict

That's gorgeous! Where is it?


----------



## Robert Stanek

This waterfall is along the Columbia River Gorge in Oregon state. It's one of my favorite waterfalls to visit, and it's easy access. Spring is the best time to visit.


----------



## Robert Stanek

Beautiful view to share from a visit to Yellowstone National Park. Hope you like it!


----------



## R. Doug

That's a lovely one, Robert.


----------



## Robert Stanek

Thanks, Doug!

Robert Stanek


----------



## SunshineOnMe

beautiful!


----------



## Robert Stanek

SunshineOnMe said:


> beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Robert Stanek

A new one to share. This one is a picture I took on a trip to the shores of the Pacific.


----------



## eegiorgi

I love the pacific northwest! I shot Multnomah this past august but my lens got so much spray that I got this instead, hehe:









Did you go to Punchbowl falls?


----------



## eegiorgi

Robert Stanek said:


> A new one to share. This one is a picture I took on a trip to the shores of the Pacific.


that's a fantastic sunset!!


----------



## R. Doug

I love that second waterfall shot, Eegiorgi.  Great time exposure for rendering the water a blur.


----------



## Robert Stanek

eegiorgi said:


> that's a fantastic sunset!!


Thank you!


----------



## Robert Stanek

eegiorgi said:


> I love the pacific northwest! I shot Multnomah this past august but my lens got so much spray that I got this instead, hehe:
> 
> Did you go to Punchbowl falls?


Nice, photos! The drive along the Columbia Gorge there is one of my favorites for waterfalls. My family and I have visited many times. It's wonderful how different the view is from year to year, season to season.


----------



## Robert Stanek

Me during a visit to Yellowstone


----------



## Robert Stanek

A new sunset photo to share


----------



## J.T. Williams

eegiorgi said:


> I love the pacific northwest! I shot Multnomah this past august but my lens got so much spray that I got this instead, hehe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go to Punchbowl falls?


I haven't been to Punchbowl Falls but I want to go now!


----------

